# Power Pro can't connect with MRC decoder ?



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

I purchased an MRC n gauge engine but my PowerPro can't seem to sync with it. Is it me or have others had this issue? If so did you find a work around?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Probably a bad decoder. Where did you buy the loco?


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Probably a bad decoder. Where did you buy the loco?




Walts Train Shop Berlin, MD
Hell of a nice guy, I'm sure he'll take it back but I'd like to try changing out the decoder. How do I go about figuring what to purchase?
PS. I'm a virgin decoder installer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ClarkW said:


> Walts Train Shop Berlin, MD
> Hell of a nice guy, I'm sure he'll take it back but I'd like to try changing out the decoder. How do I go about figuring what to purchase?
> PS. I'm a virgin decoder installer
> 
> ...


I would say that this isn't the place to practice.

Right now, you have a warranty. Take advantage of it. If you start playing around with the innards, you may find yourself with a non-functional loco and no recourse.


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

Carlow,

Sorry if this is basic, but was the loco used or new? Maybe it's address is not at the factory default. Reason I say this is I just went through it on an engine that I bought. The address was different than was stated and had to learn to read the CV. Again, pretty noonish but never know, sometimes the simple things get us.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Did you mean a MRC engine or just the decoder? If it's just the decoder and you've fitted it to a loco I have found that sometimes the tabs on the decoder don't connect well with the contact points on split frame locos, if indeed it is that type. If that is the problem you may need to build up the these points.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MRC owns Model Power now, so it's likely that's what it is. It doesn't sound like he installed the decoder, though.


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

No, I bought it "dcc ready"
Model. power on the cover, MRC on the back of the box


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The loco was purchased DCC ready, who installed the decoder? I'm thinking the answer is "no one ", which would be the problem.

"DCC-ready" means "ready for you to install DCC", not "ready for DCC operations. You need a decoder in the loco. As is, there is nothing in the loco for Power Pro to synch with.

Use a decoder from Digitrax, NCE, or TCS. MRC and Bachmann decoders are iffy.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When shopping for the decoder keep in mind
the limited space in your N loco shell. Some decoders
are smaller for this reason.

Since it's DCC ready you should get one with the
plug that matches what is in your loco. It should
just plug in.

There are few electrical differences in decoders,
so just look for size and plug in capability.

Don


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

*DCC ready means just has a DCC compatible connector*

You probably have a DC engine without a decoder. Probably paid under $100.00 You will need to consult with the shop owner as to what is the correct decoder to fit inside. DCC ready also does not mean sound capable. Speaker can take up a lot of room, so some engines are sold in one of three ways....1) DCC ready means it runs only on DC as it does not have the decoder board 2) with DCC means it has the decoder board and takes DCC commands but has no sound 3) DCC with sound. Price really jumps between the three levels. Best in the beginning if you want sound to buy it with sound. Adding a basic decoder (not sound) can be really easy when it says "DCC ready" provided that you buy the correct aftermarket decoder, as they come in many sizes and shapes for different engines. A Basic decoder has no sound capability, so when you want to upgrade to sound, you either have to 1) buy a full up decoder with sound and speaker, discarding the old DCC decoder, or 2) if you have bought a DCC sound decoder (locomotive specific), you have to shoe horn in the speaker, which at times means milling the engine body. I should add number 3) buy a sound decoder with speaker....but then you have 2 decoders in the locomotive and that surely won't fit. 
So, decide if you want "DCC" or "DCC with sound" and buy appropriately. Good luck. By the way, there are lots of videos on the web on how to install DCC or DCC with sound into specific engines. But for your first DCC engine, buy what you want and buy a DCC ready and don't open it up with the hope of installing a decoder or decoder and speaker. 
Welcome to DCC n gauge.


----------

